# RCI Points last minute valuations



## Nolathyme (Jul 25, 2011)

Under RCI points last minute reservations, I have read :


Florida resorts are 7.5K
Branson is 6K

Has anyone else seen any trends on areas and point values for last minute reservations?


----------



## Pit (Jul 25, 2011)

It's a regional thing, and values are either 6500, 7500, or 9000. Just go online and look at the last minute inventory for whatever area you're interested in.


----------



## Nolathyme (Jul 27, 2011)

For those who don't have a points account ....

Can anyone be more specific on the regional thing?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 27, 2011)

*Instant Exchange Is Mox Nix For Those Who Don't Have Points Accounts.*




swj said:


> For those who don't have a points account ....
> 
> Can anyone be more specific on the regional thing?


Every time we've done _Instant Exchange_ -- & by now that's plenty of times -- it's been for 7*,*500 points + exchange fee.  Most of those were in Florida.  Unit size was immaterial -- 1BR or 3BR _mox nix_. 

I think it's 9*,*000 points + exchange fee for timeshares in Hawaii & in Europe & possibly some other places, I don't know.

I_nstant Exchange_ is for last-minute _points_ reservations at _weeks_ timeshares -- a non-issue for people who don't belong to RCI Points.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Nolathyme (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks Alan. 

I'm done asking about the points, I don't think anyone else wants to share and/or maybe there is no rhyme or reason on point allocation.


----------



## vacationdoc (Jul 29, 2011)

*RCI has killed Points*



swj said:


> Thanks Alan.
> 
> I'm done asking about the points, I don't think anyone else wants to share and/or maybe there is no rhyme or reason on point allocation.



I will be more than happy to share what I think (FWIW) about RCI Points.  Several months ago RCI changed their rules about reduced points in the weeks section of RCI points.  Before that change, you could get any available week for 6,500- 9,000 points if checkin date was less than 45 days away.

 Now RCI says they discount "some, low value" weeks at 30 days for 9,000 points or less in POINTS but only what they think will not rent any other way.  In addition, RCI discounts these same weeks for the WEEK owners much earlier than 30 days from checkin and so the week owners have first choice at the discounted weeks long before the POINTS owners first see them.  In other words, RCI has totally trashed the points owners and has rendered last minute reduced weeks impossible for points owners to count on getting. 

I don't know if this theory is really true, but it is the only way I can explain what has happened since RCI introduced their new Weeks system at the expense of the Points system.


----------



## chriskre (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes they have pretty much reduced the value of the last minute exchanges but you still see some pretty nice inventory in RCI points that is NOT in weeks.  I see more 2 bedrooms in points than in TPU's probably due to the fact that splitting up lockoffs encourages depositing separate units.

I'm glad that I own both sides cause I still get alot of mileage out of my points just not as a last minute gig anymore.  I find decent availability for short stays in nice resorts, but for last minute gigs, might as well just do "last calls" for the last minute stuff these days.   

Some things are ridiculous in TPU's yet cheap in points.  Don't ask me why but that's the way it is.    I'm glad I own both.


----------



## Pit (Aug 8, 2011)

swj said:


> Thanks Alan.
> 
> I'm done asking about the points, I don't think anyone else wants to share and/or maybe there is no rhyme or reason on point allocation.



Somwhere, a long time ago, I read the official rule on Instant Exchange. I can't recall if it was in the RCI T&Cs, on the RCI web site, or here on TUG when Madge was around.

I don't recall the exact wording but it was something like... less than 45 days to check-in, you can reserve any available week for the points required to reserve the smallest unit, in the lowest season, in the region.

I believe the regions were those defined in the drop-down boxes in the RCI web site, but I'm not certain. At any rate, that is where the point values come from. It was the lowest number of points required for a Studio unit, in the lowest season, in the region. It didn't really matter much (to me) whether it was 6500, 7500, or 9000, as they're all quite reasonable. (I think I've also seen weeks for 7000 pts.)

For the most part, the Instant Exchange inventory has evaporated, for reasons already explained. They should really just do away with Weeks vs. Points and just combine the two systems. They're both point systems now anyway.


----------



## janej (Aug 8, 2011)

Chriskre is right.  RCI no longer discount all weeks at 45 day mark.  This morning, there were massive amount of last minute inventory due to a system glitch.  You can's actually get many of the weeks.  But I checked out the point requirement and found it quite interesting.   For the Outer Banks, some resorts are discounted, some are not.   There is also on one resort with a studio week discounted to 7500 points while a 2 bedroom for the same dates was full value at 45500.   Of course, I could not put any week on hold.  

On the points side, a week is either discount to under 9k or not at all.  On the weeks side, discount can be at any scale.  Inventory seems different too.


----------



## Pit (Aug 8, 2011)

janej said:


> On the points side, a week is either discount to under 9k or not at all.



I have never seen a week in Points inventory discounted. That's an interesting nugget.


----------



## chriskre (Aug 8, 2011)

Pit said:


> I have never seen a week in Points inventory discounted. That's an interesting nugget.



But yet it might show up in last call inventory.


----------



## janej (Aug 9, 2011)

Pit said:


> I have never seen a week in Points inventory discounted. That's an interesting nugget.



sorry I meant weeks search on RCI point side vs. weeks exchange with TPU.  Both could be discounted, but in different fashion.


----------

